# scratch or scrap paper



## epistolario

I had a high school teacher who I thought mistakenly corrected the term *scratch paper*, saying it should be *scrap paper*. It's logical and the word *scrap* seems more applicable here based on the definition in m-w.com:

1_ plural_ *:* fragments of discarded or leftover food
2 a*:* a small detached piece <a _scrap_ of paper>

She explained that *scratch* is when you scrape or dig with your claws or nails. But I knew she was wrong as the term *scratch paper* is the term used by the Americans, and usage is the basis of correction. Besides, I have seen entries for *scratch paper* in dictionaries. Recently, I have checked my bilingual dictionary and it says:

*scratch paper (American English)
scrap paper (British English) *

So, it turns out that both are correct, depending on the region. My question is, how commonly used is the term *scrap paper* in schools or offices in the UK, for example?  For Americans, would you also consider *scrap paper* or does it sound odd to you?


<post edited by mod Beryl at member's request>


----------



## Gordonedi

The term *scrap paper* is very widely used and understood in schools and offices throughout the UK.

The alternative term *scratch paper* would be understood because of the widespread American influence on the language here through television, but has not caught on for general use.


----------



## bibliolept

"Scrap paper" would not sound odd to me; however, in my experience, "scratch paper" is by far the most common choice in AE.


----------



## Trinibeens

ffrancis said:


> I had a high school teacher who I thought hypercorrected the term *scratch paper*, saying it should be *scrap paper*. It's logical and the word *scrap* seems more applicable here based on the definition in m-w.com:
> 
> 1_ plural_ *:* fragments of discarded or leftover food
> 2 a*:* a small detached piece <a _scrap_ of paper>
> 
> She explained that *scratch* is when you scrape or dig with your claws or nails. But I knew she was wrong as the term *scratch paper* is the term used by the Americans, and usage is the basis of correction. Besides, I have seen entries for *scratch paper* in dictionaries. Recently, I have checked my bilingual dictionary and it says:
> 
> *scratch paper (American English)*
> *scrap paper (British English) *
> 
> So, it turns out that both are correct, depending on the region. My question is, how commonly used is the term *scrap paper* in schools or offices in the UK, for example? For Americans, would you also consider *scrap paper* or does it sound odd to you?


 
Growing up as an American, the term I always heard and used was *scrap paper*. However a current Google search on *scratch paper *results in many hits, the great majority of which are within academic contexts. 

The following sites all claims that "scratch paper" is a term for a *pad* of paper, the BE synonym being "scribbling block":

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/scratch paper?r=14

http://www.answers.com/topic/scratch-paper

http://www.wordwebonline.com/en/SCRATCHPAPER

http://onlinedictionary.datasegment.com/word/scratch paper

Based on my AE experience, "scratch *pad*" is used when speaking of a pad, and *scrap paper* is used when referring to paper not in a pad. For example, in my office we save the first page of each print job, which contains the user ID of the sender, in bins next to the printer. The bins are labelled *'scrap paper'*, and the reverse side of these papers are utilized by all to jot notes, calculations, etc. which no one intends to save.

(Perhaps we are just thrifty)


----------



## Rana_pipiens

"Scrap paper" refers to the paper's origin.  "Scratch paper" refers to the paper's use.

"Scrap" is what is left when you finish something.  It can mean "a small irregular piece" or it can mean "what gets thrown away" (or, these days, sent for recycling).  "Scrap paper" thus is either fragments of paper, or waste paper.

"Scratch paper" is paper that you use to write (or "scratch") quick notes or rough calculations.  Scrap paper is often used for this purpose. As a result, there is overlap in the terms' usage, but they have different meanings.


----------



## just_the_job

Personally, as I am British, I would say scrap paper, never scratch paper. I had never heard of scratch paper before today, so thank you for enlightening me!


----------



## Trinibeens

just_the_job said:


> Personally, as I am British, I would say scrap paper, never scratch paper. I had never heard of scratch paper before today, so thank you for enlightening me!


 
I am an American in NYC and never heard the term "scratch paper" before today either!  I guess it's because I don't spend any time in academic environments where it seems to be used quite frequently.  

In my opinion, if you said "scap paper" in the U.S., everyone would understand you, and not think it odd at all.


----------



## Grefsen

Rana_pipiens said:


> "Scrap paper" refers to the paper's origin.  "Scratch paper" refers to the paper's use.
> 
> "Scrap" is what is left when you finish something.  It can mean "a small irregular piece" or it can mean "what gets thrown away" (or, these days, sent for recycling).  "Scrap paper" thus is either fragments of paper, or waste paper.
> 
> "Scratch paper" is paper that you use to write (or "scratch") quick notes or rough calculations.  Scrap paper is often used for this purpose. As a result, there is overlap in the terms' usage, but they have different meanings.



I agree completely with the definitions used by *Rana_pipiens* in this post.    Since "scratch" and "scrap" sound so similar and there is this "overlap in the terms' usage," this could be why some use the two terms interchangeably even though they actually do "have different meanings."


----------



## veracity

Scratch paper is scrap paper. More or less everywhere.
A scrap of paper is not always a scrap paper.
Can we say???
A scratch of paper is a scrap of paper.
A scratch on a paper is not a scrap on a paper I think.

I would appreciate some light shed on this other usage of scrap/scratch.

Thanks.

PS:
http://www.fotosearch.com/IMP185/1525r-81468/
http://www.fotosearch.com/AGE040/b33-410521/


----------



## Grefsen

Trinibeens said:


> I am an American in NYC and never heard the term "scratch paper" before today either!  I guess it's because I don't spend any time in academic environments where it seems to be used quite frequently.



The usage of the term "scratch paper" could also be a regional thing as well.  I grew out here on the west coast of the U.S. and was taught by my parents who also grew up on the west coast to use "scratch paper"  when refering to the paper used for writing down some quick notes.

When I was a Graduate Student at the University of California, the term "scratch paper" was also widely used for paper used for taking notes.  Paper from computer printers that was reused for taking notes could also be called "scratch paper," but if it was going to be tossed into a recycling bin, then it was "scrap paper."


----------



## Grefsen

veracity said:


> Can we say:
> A scratch of paper is a scrap of paper.



I have never heard "a scratch of paper" used before.  

You could say for example, "Please hand me that *scrap of paper* because I want to use it as* scratch paper*."


----------



## veracity

I supposed scrap paper is something like scrap metal. There are links above to prove me.


----------



## Trinibeens

Grefsen said:


> The usage of the term "scratch paper" could also be a regional thing as well. I grew out here on the west coast of the U.S. and was taught by my parents who also grew up on the west coast to use "scratch paper" when refering to the paper used for writing down some quick notes.
> 
> When I was a Graduation Student at the University of California, the term "scratch paper" was also widely used for paper used for taking notes. Paper from computer printers that was reused for taking notes could also be called "scratch paper," but if it was going to be tossed into a recycling bin, then it was "scrap paper."


 
Then it surely is a regional preference in the U.S.    In my classes at City University of New York, "note paper" was the term for paper used for taking notes, and "scrap paper" was the term for paper used during an exam that would later be thrown away.  I attended CUNY through 2001, so it wasn't that long ago.  Up until this thread, I had never heard the term "scratch paper".  Thanks for the explanation, or I would have been left scratching my head.


----------



## Grefsen

Trinibeens said:


> Then it surely is a regional preference in the U.S.    In my classes at City University of New York, "note paper" was the term for paper used for taking notes, and "scrap paper" was the term for paper used during an exam that would later be thrown away.  I attended CUNY through 2001, so it wasn't that long ago.  Up until this thread, I had never heard the term "scratch paper".  Thanks for the explanation, or I would have been left scratching my head.



If I hadn't seen this thread I also wouldn't have known that the use of "scrap paper" is preferred over "scratch paper" on the east coast.  

I thought I would add too that if you were in a class and needed an extra sheet of paper for taking notes you could ask a fellow student to tear you off a sheet of "scratch paper" from their "notebook."


----------



## BDae

I grew up in Louisiana, lived in Hawaii and Asia for the past 3 decades teaching English and only a couple of days ago discovered that there was such a thing as "scrap paper" as opposed to "scratch paper."  As I have and am at present working in a British English context I'm sure people around me have used the expression "scrap paper" but I just never noticed it. I'm not surprised to find out now that there is regional variation in this, but I am surprised to read that in New York it is the BE variation that is more common.


----------



## boozer

As a non-native speaker, I have only heard and seen "scrap paper". Having read this thread, I am now prepared for future encounters with "scratch paper"


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Well, like the poster above I also grew up in New York City, but "scratch paper" is entirely natural to me.  "Scrap paper" to me would be waste paper, and not the whole sheets of perfectly good paper used for notes or calculations during an examination.


----------



## mathman

As a math professor, I have been asked for, and provided, both scrap and scratch paper to students when they take exams. They mean the same thing, and are equally common, in my (AE) experience.


----------



## Dimcl

In Canada, I've only ever heard "scrap paper" (likely from Canada's BE origins) and "scratch pad" (likely from the AE influence).  Ah, bilingualism....


----------



## Rational_gaze

I've don't think I've ever heard of 'scratch paper' until now. It sounds like something I might use to tackle an itch with.

...although I think I would understand 'scratch pad' to be something like a scribble pad.


----------



## Forero

I grew up here in Arkansas, and _scrap paper_ is what I always heard until I started junior high school. Since then it seems _scratch paper_ is much more common.

I still tend to "translate" _scratch paper_ to "scrap paper" in my mind. I have always imagined "scrap paper" to be paper for temporary use as opposed to paper for work to be turned in. "Scratch paper" also makes sense in a "scratch pad"/"sketch pad" sort of way.


----------



## toridwms

So there truly is a conversation about everything on the internet  I've used and heard scrap and scratch paper and was about to write one or the other on a folder and had a stray thought about which was correct. Google landed me here. 

I grew up in North Carolina so our version of American English is my mother tongue  Both usages are common but as one quickly learns in the American South usage and correctness are two totally different animals. I think it is that scrap paper turns into scratch paper and would agree that it is very prevalent in academic settings where funds are slim to non-existent. We were always given scratch paper to work out our math problems so that we wouldn't make a mess of our test paper with false starts especially during standardized tests where there can be no stray pencil marks. 

Small business owner now and again funds are slim to non-existent and I'm writing scratch paper on my folder.


----------



## zăpadă

Hi everyone , I hope you are all fine 

I'm asking about a word ,,

what do you call the papers that pupils use in Tests to write their notes , thoughts , Speculations .... 

but they don't give it back to the teacher at the end of the test , they just throw it away 



I hope my explanation is lucid ..


----------



## bibliolept

In AE, we collectively refer to these as "scratch paper." I suppose an individual one might be a "scratch sheet" or a "scratch page."


----------



## cyberpedant

"Scrap paper"


----------



## Cagey

I don't know that we worry about whether it is one or more when we talk about it.  

I think that we say things like: _You may use the last page as scratch paper.

_Edit: Some people may say "scrap paper", but I am more familiar with scratch paper as something we write on casually ~ we _scratch_ our notes on it.


----------



## zăpadă

Thanks a lot guys ! your comments are truly helpful ..


----------



## Wayland

Do you know, of all the tests/examinations that I ever sat "all working out/notes must be fully shown" and had to be handed in with the answer sheets.


----------



## Driven

I have heard and used both scratch paper and scrap paper.  I think they are both acceptable ways to say it.


----------



## KenInPDX

I would say scratch paper, but I think either one works.  I think of scrap paper as a more general term that refers to paper that is left over from some other use, and could be recycled.

For example, I save my scrap paper, and re-use it for writing notes or to-do lists and other such things.

"Scratch paper" to me refers almost invariably to a test-taking situation.


----------



## Rover_KE

In the UK it's _scrap paper_.

_Scratch paper_ is virtually unknown.

Rover


----------



## Loob

(I agree with Rover as far as BrE is concerned.)


----------



## natkretep

Another new one for me - never heard of 'scratch paper' before this. I would have used *rough paper*. (I have just looked that up, and was surprised to see it labelled UK - you learn something new everyday!)


----------



## shawnee

'Scratch paper' not known here either as far as I know. We would say, note paper or scribble sheet.


----------



## ewie

Definitely _scrap_ or _rough_ paper for me too  (_Rough_ is the stuff you *don't* hand in at the end of the exam, as in: _Wow that exam was a killer ~ I had twelve pages of rough at the end ... and only one to hand in_)


----------



## moore850

In the midwest USA you will hear teachers say "scratch paper" for a math test.  I always thought it meant scratch as in scratch out failed attempts at an answer.


----------



## cointi

Since we don't shy away from discussing details here, I wanted to ask what we can call a separate notebook that someone has to scribble in. I'm not sure I want to call it a scribbling pad or a scratch pad since it's not technically a pad. What about 'a scribble notebook'?


----------



## london calling

I'd just call it a notebook (or a notepad/scribbling block). We also have the word 'jotter' in BE which Collins describes as a 'small notebook' but  the picture they use to illustrate it is technically a notepad:


----------



## cointi

Thank you!


----------



## ewie

london calling said:


>


That's a _notepad_, sometimes called a_ shorthand (note)pad_.


----------



## RM1(SS)

The thing in london's picture looks like one of the pocket-sized (usually around 3" by 5") pads I call _notebooks_.  The American version of ewie's _shorthand pad_ is the _steno pad_, which is usually 6" by 9".


----------

